# Candle mold problems



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I poured four candles in 18" long copper pipes. 2 - 1.5" diameter, 2 -2" ID
I used mold release .
The candles are very stuck. We got one 1.5"er out but broke it. 
Any suggestions to get them out?
Freezing?
This isn't the first dumb thing I have done in 51 years of beekeeping.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Heat it?


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

what are the molds made out of?


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Akademee said:


> what are the molds made out of?


Copper. He stated, "I poured four candles in 18" long copper pipes."


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Freezing as you suggested.
Depending on how you cut the pipe check to remove any slight burr and diameter reduction on the inside of the ends.
Copper is soft enough that a pipe or tubing cutter will compress it in.
Since copper conducts heat quickly you may have to pour hotter and insulate the molds as they cool to allow for uniform shrinkage.


----------



## GovtMule66 (Jun 7, 2019)

If all else fails and the wicks run the entire length cut the tubing up in 4" to 6" peices and sell as "Copper Coated Beeswax Candles" 😀


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

If you have a pot deep enough, you may be able to submerse them in very hot water. Maybe clamp something to the bottom of the pipe to hold it down from floating while pulling on the wick. If that doesn't work, you may have to make short candles and and molds from the long ones. That's all I can come up with.
I have thought about using pipes before, please let us know if you come up with a solution.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Worse comes to worst, just melt the wax out and try something else.

We made candles over Christmas break. Used every container we could find, from cardboard toilet paper tubes to milk cartons to yogurt cups. Ended up with some rather crude-looking candles, but next time the power goes out, we are ready! We had had a blackout last fall and burned our entire supply.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I poured four candles in 18" long copper pipes. 2 - 1.5" diameter, 2 -2" ID
> I used mold release .
> The candles are very stuck. We got one 1.5"er out but broke it.
> Any suggestions to get them out?
> ...


I put poured molds in the freezer regularly as it spereds up pour time. I tap on the molds with a rubber mallet and hang them by the wick to get them out at times. I cannot sell candles for a price that makes it worthwhile when people will pay an outrageous price for just the wax.


----------



## Robert1927 (Nov 23, 2021)

odfrank said:


> I poured four candles in 18" long copper pipes. 2 - 1.5" diameter, 2 -2" ID
> I used mold release .
> The candles are very stuck. We got one 1.5"er out but broke it.
> Any suggestions to get them out?
> ...


I´ve frozen the copper pipes after having used mold release. RJJ


----------

